

What are the best books on communication for developers? - ozuvedi

I&#x27;m an introvert and find it hard to communicate well with the team. I feel disappointed &#x2F; dominated easily and can&#x27;t convince others to use some technology or can&#x27;t prove my point. I want to keep my team mates happy as well as convince them without acting like a jerk.
======
walterbell
Some resources in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8045805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8045805)

------
andrewstuart
Go see a counsellor.

~~~
ozuvedi
May God Bless you.

